
Amsterdam to ban Airbnb in city centre - tnolet
https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2020/04/amsterdam-to-ban-airbnb-in-city-centre-bring-in-permits-for-holiday-rentals/
======
tnolet
This is great news, bit of a non issue right now with Corona but that will
pass. Hope other Dutch cities with small, historic centers will follow
Amsterdam's example.

